# Wich Shoes should i buy?



## Lukas0120 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a small lighweight forward, I am about 6,1 feet and wight around 145 pounds, Im a really quick and lighweight player. Should i get the Lebron X or the D rose 3.5? Will the lebron X slow me down? price or look doesn't matter


----------

